

An Open letter to wikipedia editors - pclark
http://flookblog.wordpress.com/2009/11/27/open-letter-to-wikipedia-editors/

======
xinsight
Not interesting blog post per se, but interesting to me from a marketing
perspective.

The blog post wasn't relevant to me (i'm not a wikipedia editor) and the "open
letter" concept was a bit of a stretch (tagging locations != editing an
encyclopaedia), but I hadn't heard of flook and am i'm interested in location
services. I saw on the same page that they came out with an iphone app last
week, so I downloaded it.

The message came from a strange trajectory, but somehow it worked.

